# Returned from Cuba



## ken turmon (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are my treasures from cuba. Smoked a bunch there as well!!!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice. I'm just a tad bit jealous.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

niiice...


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice. Now comes the hard part...letting them age.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweeeeet!
It's great to hear you had a fun trip! :beerchug:

:rockon:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

age half and smoke the rest!!!!!


But what if they have all been sitting for years??? 

SO MANY exceptions!!!! SMOKE EM ALL

BTW very jealous!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

A very impressive haul Ken, and some very nice selections as well. Are the prices in Cuba any cheaper?


----------



## ken turmon (Jun 3, 2012)

We had a great time. Wanted to bring back some behike's but they were 26 cuc (about 26$) each. They were not in the budget this time but next time for sure. All cigars were bought at authorized dealers in havan, veradaro and a few at the airport. Incidently the limitations they put on are a farce. Nobody looked at a single thing. I could have brought back a suite case full.


----------



## ken turmon (Jun 3, 2012)

longburn said:


> A very impressive haul Ken, and some very nice selections as well. Are the prices in Cuba any cheaper?


Yes great prices compared to canada.
Partagas # 4's ...125.00cuc
El rey choix supremes...125.00cuc
montecristo #2's ...220.00cuc
Behike 56's.....260.00cuc /bx10


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Great looking haul! No pictures of you smoking with scenic backgrounds of the island???


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> Great looking haul! No pictures of you smoking with scenic backgrounds of the island???


No Doubt! I can see pics of the cigars anywhere. I want some vaca pics! :nod:


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Niice!! I envy you!! Savor them my friend!


----------



## ken turmon (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Great looking haul! No pictures of you smoking with scenic backgrounds of the island???


A shot of me enjoying a fine cohiba at the market in havana!!!


----------



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

Where did you fly out of? I'm thinking of taking a trip there next year or maybe the year after. It would be fun to visit- my good friend went there this last summer through school.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

i imagine the trip was amazing!! and nice haul!


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

wow - jealous beyond words! Glad you had a safe and fun trip and were able to bring back a few goodies!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Did I make it before the thread was locked/moved to habanos!? 

Looks like a nice haul.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good Job Ken. Nice contribution to the forum !


----------



## jessehung (Jun 6, 2013)

Good cigars


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

never tried the El ray choix supreme>>>>> how are they Ken? What are they similar too? BTW, I love the partagas Dno4, they are sublime!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Wow! Looks like some great smokes! Sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Wow, that's quite the haul. That must have been a great trip!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

thats nice!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice haul. The allowance for bringing in up to $100 worth of Cuban cigars if you were on authorized travel to Cuba is no longer in effect for the US.
Current penalties range up to $1,000,000 in fines for corporations, $250,000 for individuals and up to 10 years in prison. Civil penalties of up to $65,000 per cigar may be imposed. As much as I love a good Cuban I dont love them that much.


----------



## ColNostro (Jan 5, 2013)

Mmmmm, Cuaba perfectos...


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Nice haul. The allowance for bringing in up to $100 worth of Cuban cigars if you were on authorized travel to Cuba is no longer in effect for the US.
> Current penalties range up to $1,000,000 in fines for corporations, $250,000 for individuals and up to 10 years in prison. Civil penalties of up to $65,000 per cigar may be imposed. As much as I love a good Cuban I dont love them that much.


He's Canadian he can bring back 50 sticks duty free.

Also this thread is a year old.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

JustinThyme said:


> Nice haul. The allowance for bringing in up to $100 worth of Cuban cigars if you were on authorized travel to Cuba is no longer in effect for the US.
> Current penalties range up to $1,000,000 in fines for corporations, $250,000 for individuals and up to 10 years in prison. Civil penalties of up to $65,000 per cigar may be imposed. As much as I love a good Cuban I dont love them that much.


They have better things to do that go after the little guy that imports a box or two here and there, about the most you will get is the slap on the hand letter telling you to knock it off.. Their going after the big fish that imports pallets at a time...

but besides that fact, the OP isn't a US resident.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ken turmon said:


> View attachment 40782
> View attachment 40783
> View attachment 40784
> View attachment 40785
> ...


Very nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

I gotta make it out to Cuba one of these days. I wonder how much a Flight is from Japan... Can I trade my Yen when I get there???? The QUESTIONS!


----------



## procoelho (Mar 5, 2013)

Very niceeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

BaconStrips said:


> Very nice. Now comes the hard part...letting them age.


that seleccion piramide is from 2003... SMOKE 'em!

edit... just realized i'm replying to a year old thread 
they were probably smoked already :lol:

J.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

makes me wana light one up right now


----------



## Matt1986 (Sep 20, 2013)

Funny how stuff that we aren't suppose to have or cannot find anywhere very easily seems so amazing. If there was no ban on Cubans they would lose the crazy allure. They would still be great cigars but they wouldn't have that forbidden fruit association.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

Very jealous


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

:tape2:


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

nice im sure you had a blast.


----------

